# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  В российских школах вводится новый учебный предмет

## Asteriks

_В российский школах на правах эксперимента  с весны 2010 года вводится новый учебный предмет - Основы религиозной культуры и светсткой этики.
Согласно этому эксперименту, предмет вводится не во всех школах и изучать его будут пока только учащиеся в 4 классе в 4 четверти и учащиеся 5 класса в 1 четверти. 
Как сообщается, родители смогут выбрать, что их р***нок будет изучать. 
Так, можно по выбору изучать основы любой культуры:мусульманства, буддизма, православия и т. д. 
Второй вариант: р***нок сможет изучить Общий курс (историю всех религий). 
И третья возможность - изучение только Светской культуры. Для неверующих.
Эксперимент планируется проводить в течение 3 лет.
Разница церковно-приходского обучения и данного эксперимента в том, что уроки будут проводить не священнослужители, а обычные "светские" учителя.
Как Вам подобный эксперимент?_

----------


## Akasey

А что ж поделать что дети безграмотные в этом отношении стали... Видно обоснованно.
у нас тоже можно было бы, но только предмет связанный с этикой поведения.

----------


## Asteriks

Меня смущает возраст учащихся, а именно 4-5 класс, и только 2 четверти? С другой стороны, где учебники, по которым учиться? И где учителя, владеющие предметом в совершенстве? Вроде, чем раньше, тем лучше, но период 4-5 класс - это время, когда р***нок переходит из начального звена в среднее, меняются учителя и вообще обстановка. Сложный период привыкания и т.п.....

----------


## Akasey

а что думаеш раньше надо? хз

----------


## Asteriks

Религию как сказку рассказывать? Трудно сказать, нет, думаю, позже, классе в 7.

----------


## Akasey

Почему как сказку!?!?!? Религия это очень интересно, тем более не современная, а история её развития. И не обязательно знать её по датам, необходимо иметь представление.

----------


## Sanych

Не поздно ли в 7-м классе? Сча дети про секас уже в первом знают. И основы религии надо закладывать своевременно. А дело нужное. Хотя бы для общего развития.

----------


## Asteriks

Тему Религия проходят по МХК в каком классе? Не знаю... На английском мы проходим в 10 углубленном. Интересно!!!! Но мало... И никто почти ничего не знает. Весь материал как в первый раз даёшь. Таблицы всякие, схемы. Серьёзное это дело, религия. ((

----------


## Akasey

не знаю, но школа у меня не оставила не капли представления о религии, всё что знаю только потому что сам интересувался

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, и я про то. А представь, какая глыба - все религию хоть понемножку изучить? Я и то... слабовато знаю, повторять надо:у кого Коран, у кого Трипитака... У кого Гаутама, у кого ещё кто... У кого Бог, а у кого - человек и нирвана...

----------


## VirDignus

Мне не нравится этот эксперимент, ничего из него хорошего не выйдет.  История религии очень интересно, но преподавать ее должен адекватный человек, непревзято, чего я думаю не будет. В итоге будет склонятся к конкретной вере и придут к вводу этой церковной лабуды в школе, а я категорически против этого.

----------


## vova230

Я тоже против. Пока нет единой веры, все это не имеет смысла. А историю можно и по Истории учить и не надо новые предметы вводить.
Закон Божий втихаря вздумали ввести. Ктож это додумался интересно?

----------


## Marusja

религия должна "впитываться с молоком матери", и ребенок приходя в школу должен уже знать основы, и не воспринимать это как предмет,иначе это будет тоже самое, что история для многих, в школе выучил-сдал, из школы вышел и забыл...а еще надо учесть, то что религий много и у всех своя правда,тем более есть такие педагоги (к Астерикс следующее высказывание никак не относиться), которые умеют не рассказывать детям, а навязывать свое мнение.....из школ расисты повыходят....

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ктож это додумался интересно?


как хто? ... всея Руси, явно .... надо ж семёрки кормить за што-то ... соответственно, надо "разводить" послушных ....

----------

